# Hello from Lincoln, Nebraska



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome!


----------



## rwlaw (May 4, 2009)

Welcome!


----------



## GaryG74 (Apr 9, 2014)

Welcome to Bee Source. Sorry you lost your hives last year, better luck this year.


----------



## frogpondwarrior (Aug 2, 2016)

Welcome. That's a lot of honey. It was dry here this year and we got 5 gallons from 11 hives.


----------



## cana (Mar 7, 2012)

welcome


----------



## WaverlyBowks (Jun 28, 2016)

Hello Blue,

How are your hives looking this spring? I'm out in Waverly and mine seem to be doing well so far.


----------



## Blue Monarch (Dec 20, 2017)

WaverlyBowks said:


> Hello Blue,
> 
> How are your hives looking this spring? I'm out in Waverly and mine seem to be doing well so far.


Went into winter with three. Lost one, one seems very light in activity and one is going gangbusters. I'm happy with that being so new. Are you in town, or outside of Waverly? I grew up in Waverly actually. I now live outside of Walton, but still in the Waverly district.


----------



## WaverlyBowks (Jun 28, 2016)

Blue Monarch said:


> Went into winter with three. Lost one, one seems very light in activity and one is going gangbusters. I'm happy with that being so new. Are you in town, or outside of Waverly? I grew up in Waverly actually. I now live outside of Walton, but still in the Waverly district.


I'm in town, we are in one of the new developments by the Interstate. What year did you graduate?

I was excited a few weeks ago when we had those 70 degree days. Now I'm getting antsy because I can't get back into look at the ladies.


----------



## Blue Monarch (Dec 20, 2017)

WaverlyBowks said:


> I'm in town, we are in one of the new developments by the Interstate. What year did you graduate?
> 
> I was excited a few weeks ago when we had those 70 degree days. Now I'm getting antsy because I can't get back into look at the ladies.


Class of '89. Facilities have changed quite a bit since then!


----------

